# Powering a main lug panel through a breaker?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

One word:
Hold down kit


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Look for the rating “suitable for use as service equipment”. 

If the panel has that rating, then it will accept a hold-down for the breaker you backfeed.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is 10kAic acceptable for your main?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Is 10kAic acceptable for your main?


It almost always is. Well not always but 90% of the time.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

matt1124 said:


> Is 10kAic acceptable for your main?


 IIRC most residential is 10k AIC.
Depends on POCO xfmr.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aren't the 50kVA pad mounts capable of like 13, 14 thousand?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Mark,
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------

